# Piriton Anti Histamines 4mg



## pooh bear (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello  

I have been prescribed 4mg of piriton tablets for itching and just wanted to check they are safe to use in pregnancy?  A dr at the hospital suggested them but I just wanted to double check first as I am so near my due date and didn t want anything to affect the baby

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

We used to say this was ok, but recently there has been some concerns about use in the 3rd trimester causing irritability or other reactions in the newborn.
As with all medicines though it is a risk versus benefit assessment for the individual patient. I would discuss this again with your physician.


----------



## pooh bear (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you Hazel   I think I ll stick with just the aqueous cream then, Mandy (MJP1977 from our thread) said yesterday it has really helped her.  I don t want to take anything that might cause a problem   Cheri x


----------

